# Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken



## benefull (28. Juni 2011)

*Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

Hallo,
ich besitze ein Asus M4N68T und ein Gehäuse, welches bisher ohne Lüfter ausgestattet ist. 
vorhin habe ich im Keller noch 2 Adda 92 mm Lüfter gefunden.Diese waren an einer Platine befestigt, wo beide 2? Pin Stecker zu einem (so wird es glaube ich nicht genannt) 4 Pin geht. Also kein Molex sondern eins mit 4 Löchern.
Naja, nun wollte ich die Lüfter anschließen um zu gucken, ob sie funktionieren. Doch da kam das 1. Problem, ich finde keinen passenden Einsteckplatz. Habe nur neben dem Cpu-fan Steckplatz einen Fan Steckplatz gefunden,
Doch nur mit 3 Pins. Habs trotzdem probiert, dort angeschlossen. Doch sie funktionierten nicht. Beim 2. Versuch als ich im Bios gucken wollte, ob sie erkannt werden aufeinmal sehr viele Funken und ich bekomm ein halbes Herzinfarkt . Dann PC natürlich sofort aus und Lüfter vorsichtig rausgemacht. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich dem (ich nenns mal so) 2in1 Lüfteranschluss zu viel Volt gegeben habe.
Habe noch ein Paar Fotos gemacht von den Lüftern und dem 2in1 Anschluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

Diesen Widerstand würde ich evtl wegnehmen. Der verbindet (soweit ich sehen kann) vollkommen sinnlos die Masse mit dem 5V Anschluss. Wenn du ihn wegmachst, fließt über die 5V-Leitung gar kein Strom mehr.

Ansonsten müsste es eigentlich stimmen: Die Lüfter scheinen auf 12V zu laufen mit diesem kleinen Teil.

PS: Ich habe die genaue Kabelbelegung nicht im Kopf und weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob 5V außen Rechts oder außen Links anliegen. Die mittleren zwei Kabel sind in jedem Fall die Masse.


----------



## benefull (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

Okay, dank dir.
Wollte es ohne den Widerstand versuchen, nur die Kabel sitzen so fest, egal wie stark man zieht, sie bleiben dran .
Ich versuchs nochmal. Kann es sein das dieser eine abstehende Kontakt vom Widerstand die Funken gesprüht hat, denn dieser sieht verkokelt aus.
Man, man man. Beim klein wenig zocken schmeißt mich mein Boxed-Kühler aus jedem Stück freunde :/, bei 55°C läuft der mit 4680 U/M -.-.
Vllt kommt eh bald ein neues Case her, da meines Vorne eingerissen ist . Kommt davon wenn ein Kollege mit dem Stuhl umfällt und gegen den USB-Port knallt.
Naja kommen wir wieder zum Thema, meinst du die Lüfter funktionieren noch?
Der Widerstand war damals für die Lüftersteuerung dadran, nur ist diese gekappt und muss wieder festgelötet werden, doch mein Vater kommt erst Sonntag wieder .
Naja ich probier mal aus die Lüfter vom Widerstand zu trennen.

Edit: Gibts da irgendwie nen Trick oder so? irgendwas mache ich falsch. Ich glaube da gibts nen Clip zum Runterdrücken, aber wenn ich den mit einem Schraubendreher drücke und gleichzeitig versuche rauszuziehen klappts nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

Die ADDA-Lüfter kann man an jede beliebigen Fan-Stecker anschließen. Dazu müßtest du dich aber schlau machen welche Anschlüße am Stecker Plus und Minus sind. Beim vertauschen der Pole funkt es natürlich und du kannst froh sein wenn nicht schon was Kaputt gegangen ist. Zum anderen, den 4poligen Stecker solltest du ebenfalls auf Plus und Minus überprüfen.
Die MB-Lüfteranschlüße haben als dritten Anschluß meistens einen Pin für einen gelben Anschlußdraht, der nur mit Lüftern eines solchen Anschlußes funktioniert (3polige Stecker).

Ich weiß zwar nicht was für einen Adapter du auf dem Bild in den Händen hältst,doch sieht das nach einem Themperaturfühler aus und das weiße Kabel funktioniert sicherlich nur an einem PWM-Anschluß.

Wenn du natürlich den Anschluß-Stecker des Adapters mit den weißen und gelben Kabel an den Stecker vom MB mit Plus und Minus angesteckt hast dann gibts einen Kurzen. D.h. der Temperaturfühler konnte die Belastung nur mit Aufglühen, oder zerspringen Quittieren

Zur Vereinfachung sollte das Handbuch dir Verständlichkeit bzw.Erleuchtung bringen. Seite 27


----------



## benefull (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

Danke dir für deine Mühe.
Habe es in 2 Variationen nochmals probiert, einmal wo das weiße Kabel nicht angeschlossen ist, da läuft der Lüfter nicht und weiter habe ich es nicht laufen lassen . Als das (ich glaube blaue) Kabel draußen war, ging der PC gar nicht erst an. 
Entweder hat irgend ne Sicherung geschaltet oder es gibt dann sofort nen kurzen. Habe die Lüfter ersteinmal weggelegt. Bekomme die Adapter nicht vom Widerstand. Bleibt wohl nur abwarten bis mein Vater @Home ist und hoffen das sie funktionieren sonst müssen neue her. 
lg


----------



## Dosenkind (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfter falsch angeschlossen, sprühen Funken*

finds zwar löblich das du dir bei den dingern soviel mühe gibst aber warum kaufst du dir ned einfach um 7€ neue ^^

die sind leiser und haben gleich den richtigen stecker


----------

